# Flashed ROM, Camera doesn't work



## jdubstein (Aug 16, 2013)

I just installed ParanoidKANDDroid 4.2.2...everything works fine except the camera doesn't work.

"Camera error" Can't connect to camera

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Your kernel and baseband might be mismatched versions. Look at what your baseband is and see what the ROM supports. I had the same issue when I updated my rom once.


----------



## hking0036 (Aug 21, 2012)

Go to the cm page, get the mf1 baseband, flash it, and you should be good.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

